# What tide do you prefer?



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually just go when I get time but do you guys wait for a incoming or outgoing to go? I've read where some guys get up early in the morning to catch an incoming tide. I've gigged good numbers of fish on both incoming and outgoing tides so I was just wondering if you guys had a preference? It seems like if you ask 10 giggers, you get about 50/50 on which tide is better.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

It seems to me that as long as the tide is moving,either direction its good.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

wish you had worded this differently, the question will have every bammer crawling out from under a rock to derail your thread..... Incoming tide for me but it's not very often I go....


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Prefer an incoming, but sometimes you just have to go as you can.Always have had better results on an incoming,


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Killed plenty of fish on all tides but I prefer a rising tide.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Depends on where I'm going but incoming normally is better. Ho


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Prefer incoming but it there's water, I'm good.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Strong moving tide but high is my favorite.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Here in Texas, I prefer an outgoing tide. The flounder move up to close to the bank and as the water recedes, it's easier to see them since where I gig, we have dirty stained water so it's easier to the see the flounder where the water depth is less.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Roll Tide:thumbup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Night Wing said:


> Here in Texas, I prefer an outgoing tide. The flounder move up to close to the bank and as the water recedes, it's easier to see them since where I gig, we have dirty stained water so it's easier to the see the flounder where the water depth is less.


There are places that I go that are like that to and when the tide falls the water will clear up more that on a incoming.


----------



## Jamfhes (Jul 20, 2013)

go as you can.Always have had better results on an incoming,


----------

